# Saudi visa medical in UAE



## siddhartho (Jun 30, 2016)

I have searched this forum for this information and couldn't find any hence creating a new thread. 

I am a Canadian citizen, presently working in UAE and have a job offer from Saudi Arabia. I'd like to get my medical tests done here in UAE and understand that the medical results will have to be approved by the Saudi Embassy in UAE. 

Has anyone faced a similar situation and can advise the process (name of clinic, steps for attestation by Embassy)?

Please reply if you have any information as it will not only help me but will help others as well in future.


----------



## KRayan (Sep 6, 2016)

*news*

HI 

did you get any details I am in same situation and I would like to do my medical report in UAE

Regards


----------



## rajesh mainali (Dec 29, 2020)

KRayan said:


> *news*
> 
> HI
> 
> ...


 hi hope this message finds you in a good health i.am.habing a same situation where xan i do my medical


----------



## rajesh mainali (Dec 29, 2020)

siddhartho said:


> I have searched this forum for this information and couldn't find any hence creating a new thread.
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen, presently working in UAE and have a job offer from Saudi Arabia. I'd like to get my medical tests done here in UAE and understand that the medical results will have to be approved by the Saudi Embassy in UAE.
> 
> ...


i am having thensame situation where did uoi get it done


----------

